# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  خواندن دوباره یک سال تحصیلی

## Scott Adkins

با سلام
آیا میشود یک سال تحصیلی را دوباره خواند؟

----------


## Purple NarSiS

منظورتون چیه؟ یعنی از اول پاس بشه و نمره جدید بگیرید؟!

----------


## Scott Adkins

یعنی من اگه امسال دوم ریاضی باشم خرداد هم قبول بشم به جای اینکه سال جدید ، سوم رو بخونم دوم رو دوباره بخونم

----------


## mika

خیر فکر نمیکنم بشه
مگه این که بخواین تغییر رشته بدین

----------


## Lara27

مگه بیکارین؟

----------

